# How much is too much calcium!!!



## mildredt4 (Jul 12, 2002)

I want to try calcium, but am leary of taking too much!!! Can anyone tell me about what would the right amount would be!! Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It would be almost impossible to OD on calcium. taking 1200 to 2000 mg a day is the recommended amount.If you are going to try it for diarrhea control the it is best to use calcium carbonate and a vitamin d supplement and take it with food and start with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day. After 3 days see how you are and then either increase or decrease the amount. Pay attention to be sure you are not getting constipated and if you feel this stop the calcium until you have a BM the return taking a lower dose maybe 1/2 twice a day one at breakfast and dinner. Just adjust the dose until you find what may help you. We are all different. If you take other meds be sure to check with the pharmacist to see if calcium will interfer with them. If so you may need to take other meds at a different time from the calcium.Email me if you need some input I am always glad to help if I can.Linda


----------

